

US breakup: Myth or reality? - Sato
http://rt.com/politics/panarin-usa-collapse-economy-905/

======
spokey
Ya know, I'm usually a fan of alternative history and "what if" kinds of
futurism, but these people can't be serious. A breakup of the United States,
let alone one that sees the US divvied up between Canada, China, the European
Union __and Mexico isn't even remotely possible in the next year or even in
the next decade. Even with a 50+ year time horizon you have to be pretty
imaginative to come up with a plausible course to a scenario remotely like
this--and that's still ridiculously unlikely.

 __\- Also, what does "European Union" even mean here? The EU is composed of
individual member states. Is the former US Northeast ruled directly and
collectively from Brussels in this scenario? Is that an independent nation
that has joined the EU?

The author, and the "analysts" he links to are either trolls or fools.
Possibly both.

